# Cycling clubs near long eaton



## Mujician (3 Jul 2009)

Hi, I'm really interested in joining a cycling club so I can find out more about road riding and racing. Most of the clubs I have found only meet on a Thursday, I can't make Thursdays unfortunately as that's when my band (www.indianafoxx.com) meet up to practice. So are there any other local clubs near me? Like derby areas etc, maybe other clubs in Erewash too? Thanks, Ben


----------



## itisaboutthebike (5 Jul 2009)

There's Long Eaton CC (in Long Eaton obviously) - now called VC Long Eaton (search on google). Very freindly club apparently.

There's also Beeston Road Club just down the road in Beeston.

If you're nearer Derby there's Derby Mercury RC.


----------

